# Water tank draining



## alhod

Can anyone help with this simple problem?
We Have an Adria Coral, current model, and I cannot find how to drain the fresh water tank. I am sure there has to be a simple valve to open, but where is it?
Anyone able to point me in the right direction?

Thanks
Alan
:?


----------



## rowley

I am not familiar with your model. However, the fresh water tank on the Adria Twin was onboard under a seat. To empty it you had to remove a cap on the top, put your hand inside and pull out the plug. A bit of a pain but the design allowed a perfect drain down.


----------



## DJWARE

Not really answering your question but i run the taps until empty and then empty the waste tank??


----------



## alhod

DJWARE said:


> Not really answering your question but i run the taps until empty and then empty the waste tank??


I've done the same but just thunk that there must be an easier way than listening to the pump chuntering away dumping maybe 60 or 70 litres!

Alan


----------



## moblee

Is there a hose outside directly under the fresh water tank?


----------



## Spacerunner

On my Chausson there is a threaded cap in the bottom of the water tank. Its accessed fom outside underneath the van and is about 1 1/2 inches in diameter. It unscrews just like a bottle cap and you usually get a wet sleeve when doing so!


----------



## cabby

dont know either, but is there a handbook, or surely the dealer should know.
when you find it please tell us.  

cabby


----------



## 96299

rowley said:


> I am not familiar with your model. However, the fresh water tank on the Adria Twin was onboard under a seat. To empty it you had to remove a cap on the top, put your hand inside and pull out the plug. A bit of a pain but the design allowed a perfect drain down.


^^^^^^ Wot he said is how we do ours 

Steve


----------



## alhod

cabby said:


> dont know either, but is there a handbook, or surely the dealer should know.
> when you find it please tell us.
> 
> cabby


I cannot find any mention of it in the handbook and I am sure the dealer knows but we are in France now and it was easier to put an appeal here than to spend the dosh to phone England!

Thanks to all who have replied.

Cheers
Alan

And what are you doing up at this time of day Cabbie? I thought you slept the daylight hours and came out after midnight for Night Owls :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm

I think Rowley is the closest...

OK, Our Coral is from 2007 so...

Under the forward facing seat...

Remove the upholstery, remove the circular wooden lid, remove the large screw cap, probably with two hands... then

Put your arm into the freezing cold water in the tank and search for something like a large wine bottle stopper...

Raise the handle to release it and lift clear. Listen for the water discharging.



To refit, damp the rubber stopper, insert into the hole if you can find it, then fold down the handle to seal the stopper in place. Refit the lid and upholstery...

Warm hands slowly to avoid chilblains.

Good luck! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## alhod

UncleNorm said:


> I think Rowley is the closest...
> 
> OK, Our Coral is from 2007 so...
> 
> Under the forward facing seat...
> 
> Remove the upholstery, remove the circular wooden lid, remove the large screw cap, probably with two hands... then
> 
> Put your arm into the freezing cold water in the tank and search for something like a large wine bottle stopper...
> 
> Raise the handle to release it and lift clear. Listen for the water discharging.
> 
> To refit, damp the rubber stopper, insert into the hole if you can find it, then fold down the handle to seal the stopper in place. Refit the lid and upholstery...
> 
> Warm hands slowly to avoid chilblains.
> 
> Good luck! :roll: :wink: :lol:


Thanks Uncle Norm - that all sounds quite straightforward. But what a convoluted procedure - would you not think there would be an easier way :roll:

Alan


----------



## nicholsong

To those of you who advocated running the taps, I assume this was not a leg-pull.

This method would not be good for draining prior to winter storage as it would leave residual water in pipes and the pump, which when frozen could cause damage. Suggest you read advice on winter lay-up.

Geoff


----------



## bktayken

*Draining water tank*

On the Knaus theres no drain plug ...what I do is connect the filler hose to a tap as if you are filling the tank,push it all the way in once you are satisfied the tank is filling (ie all the air is out of the pipe) turn off the tap remove hose from the tap and quickly get the end on the ground and the tank will start to empty with the syphone effect. You then nip into the van and make sure the end other of the hose is in the lowest point of the tank. Job done

Brian


----------



## alhod

*Re: Draining water tank*



bktayken said:


> On the Knaus theres no drain plug ...what I do is connect the filler hose to a tap as if you are filling the tank,push it all the way in once you are satisfied the tank is filling (ie all the air is out of the pipe) turn off the tap remove hose from the tap and quickly get the end on the ground and the tank will start to empty with the syphone effect. You then nip into the van and make sure the end other of the hose is in the lowest point of the tank. Job done
> 
> Brian


Thanks - I love the high tech method! As an alternative, perhaps the makers expect you to stick a tube into the tank and start sucking 
:roll:

Unbelievable that on a supposedly sophisticated modern piece of high tech (and not cheap!) equipment there is no facility for such a simple and basic procedure as draining the water tank!

Alan


----------



## andrewball1000

*Re: Draining water tank*



bktayken said:


> On the Knaus theres no drain plug......Brian


Hi Brian, I couldn't find one either on my Knaus and was initially draining 100L via the taps.

However, I found that the intended way was to remove the red circular access cap on top of the tank and below it there is a vertical vent/overflow screwed into the bottom. This can be unscrewed and all drains out.

The main problem with this overflow is that if you travel with a full tank then half of it drains out on while cornering. Also the O ring doesnt seat well and scuffs up on the internal poly flashing as the tank was designed for an external connection and has a nice brass flat inset for it.

So in the end I removed the whole assembly and replaced it with an external lever tap. I needed a 45degree male to female BSP fitting to clear the chassis. Its now very simple to drain off.

Any Knaus owner can PM me if they want any details


----------



## Coulstock

Ah these modern sophisticated marvels of modern engineering - now on my Rapido (quality French engineering) - theres a fresh water dump valve operated from inside the van (under the passengers bench) - simples.

Harry


----------



## alhod

Coulstock said:


> Ah these modern sophisticated marvels of modern engineering - now on my Rapido (quality French engineering) - theres a fresh water dump valve operated from inside the van (under the passengers bench) - simples.
> 
> Harry


Vive la France :lol: :lol: :lol:

Alan


----------



## Coulstock

alhod said:


> Coulstock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah these modern sophisticated marvels of modern engineering - now on my Rapido (quality French engineering) - theres a fresh water dump valve operated from inside the van (under the passengers bench) - simples.
> 
> Encore un fois - s'il vous plait
> 
> Votre ami
> 
> Harry
> 
> Harry
> 
> 
> 
> Vive la France :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Alan
Click to expand...


----------



## bktayken

*Emptying fresh water tank*

Thanks Andrew 
Need to amend my post ...there is a drain .....just didnt know about it 
Ive done the same as you with the over flow fitted an external tap hench never undo the pipe to empty the tank.
Emptying the tank with a hose has to be better than sticking your hand in the freezing water.
Nice touch on the latest Rapido


----------



## raynipper

My German engineering has no drain through the foor. So even if I did unscrew the 'bung' in the bottom of the tank it would just let water run inside the van..!!!

Ray.


----------



## HeatherChloe

I've got an Adria.

There are two ways:

1) there is a water heater / central heater in the garage area which has a thermostatic switch - the purpose is that if you run the pumps at all when the temperature is below freezing, it will pop out and empty all the water for you. So one way would be to push that switch manually. It's blue and in the garage

2) inside the actual water tank itself is a plug - to get to it, you need to lift up the cushion of the seat, and then, unscrew the cap to the water tank (about 4 inches across) put your hand into it, and pull out the plug below.


----------



## telf

*emptying fresh water tank*

we have a 2011 adria coral there is a tap on the top of the fresh water tank under the passenger seat you only need to turn it a couple of times to empty if you still cannot find i can take a photo of ours if you like?


----------



## UncleNorm

HeatherChloe said:


> I've got an Adria....
> 
> 2) inside the actual water tank itself is a plug - to get to it, you need to lift up the cushion of the seat, and then, unscrew the cap to the water tank (about 4 inches across) put your hand into it, and pull out the plug below.


Which is exactly what I said about eleven hours before you!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1119071.html#1119071

Please try to read the whole thread before posting the same advice. :roll: :wink:

On your first point, Heather, after you have drained down for the winter, do you find it easy to reset the blue drain tap? Mine won't stay locked in and I have to improvise. :evil:


----------



## rayc

UncleNorm said:


> Please try to read the whole thread before posting the same advice. :roll: :wink:


Norm, your not turning into one of those grumpy old men since your birthday are you?  
Ray


----------



## UncleNorm

> Norm, your not turning into one of those grumpy old men since your birthday are you?
> Ray


I certainly hope not, Ray.

But surely, a thread should be incremental, one post building on to the previous ones. I wouldn't expect a bricklayer to insert a lintel after his mate had already inserted one. What's the point?

If I feel the urge to post in response to someone's question, I try to read the whole thread first, to make sure I'm NOT repeating, or seriously contradicting, what's already been advised.

Of course, there are times when there may be more than one solution to a problem in which case, the more advice the better!

Now then Ray. Have you nothing better to do than sit playing on the computer all day!? :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## nicholsong

Norm and Ray-Stop squabbling!

[For Norm's benefit] This post is not a repeat as it has a relevant 'link'.

My N+B Arto has an unscrewable(*) cover to the tank and a plug, similar to other systems, but also a chain connecting cover to plug (ingenious!) except it is of the bath-plug useless strength variety and thus has broken. But when I replace it with stronger one I will avoid the chilblains! (- see I have read the whole thread)

* the cover is also 'screwable' - it saves space'. Apologises to Chic Murray!

Geoff


----------



## lucylocket

*Draining tank*

We have just had our first trip and used the 'Simples' way. Wife in van pokes through overflow pipe a length of homebrew hose and pokes it in tank, I'm on outside grab the other end and suck and syphon. Beats flooding the van or risking freezing


----------



## HeatherChloe

UncleNorm said:


> On your first point, Heather, after you have drained down for the winter, do you find it easy to reset the blue drain tap? Mine won't stay locked in and I have to improvise. :evil:


I don't drain down for the winter.

I keep water all year round, because I need it, for the toilet, and to make a cup of tea, etc.


----------



## Spacerunner

UncleNorm said:


> On your first point, Heather, after you have drained down for the winter, do you find it easy to reset the blue drain tap? Mine won't stay locked in and I have to improvise. :evil:


Turn the heating on. This will warm up the boiler/drain valve and enable it to be reset in the closed position.


----------



## UncleNorm

Spacerunner said:


> UncleNorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> On your first point, Heather, after you have drained down for the winter, do you find it easy to reset the blue drain tap? Mine won't stay locked in and I have to improvise. :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> Turn the heating on. This will warm up the boiler/drain valve and enable it to be reset in the closed position.
Click to expand...

With the whole interior running at 15C, the valve will not reset. But I have my ways!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## aldra

Adria Coral Supreme 2010 model

There is a bung at the bottom of the tank under the seat

Pull it out, like a plug

Hot water, is in the garage

Sorry if I'm duplicating

Aldra


----------

